# rolled gold / filled plated watch parts scrap 287 g



## damezbullion

hi there how much should i be looking to offer for this? there is 4 small watch face in there and the rest looks ok, mostly bracelets and bangles,im looking for rolled gold for my first attempt at a chemical refine with it but dont know what to pay, i dont know what type plate it is or what hallmarks it has either, i know you all hate ebay but what would you offer?


----------



## jimdoc

Sounds like you haven't studied the forum enough to me. 
You should be learning how to figure out things for yourself, and it has all been discussed on the forum before. So the search button is where to "ask" your questions. Your question will not get you any correct answer here because it is too vague, and you can't ask about every Ebay auction you find anyway, that will get old real quick.

Jim


----------



## damezbullion

jimdoc said:


> Sounds like you haven't studied the forum enough to me.
> You should be learning how to figure out things for yourself, and it has all been discussed on the forum before. So the search button is where to "ask" your questions. Your question will not get you any correct answer here because it is too vague, and you can't ask about every Ebay auction you find anyway, that will get old real quick.
> 
> Jim


i have but im not going to do any workings out if i dont know what plate gold it its, my calculations would be different if was all 1/20 and i calculated it for 1/10 im totally aware of the calculator thanks, 
this is the ebay and other auctions thread right? somewhere to post ebay auctions?
just a simple roundabout answer from someone with experience with rolled gold would of been fine, 
not a newbie lecture about a search bar!

if we all used the search bar, there be no new posts, with no new posts to questions answered, means there would be nothing else to search for, and the point of the forum then would be?

i need recent prices not a price of 1/20 in 2010 thats 2 years ago!


----------



## jimdoc

If you are "not going to do any workings out if i dont know what plate gold it is" Then why should someone else bother to do it for you? Or more importantly, how would they know what plate gold it is? Get real.

Jim


----------



## cnbarr

All of Jim's points are valid, but aside from asking if it is a good deal or not, which probably isn't, you should pay great attention to how the ad is worded! I've done quite a few refines for people who purchase from eBay, and they word their ad's to help protect themselves and disguise the material. When they say it is "rolled gold/filled/plated" chances are 90% if it is just cheap gold plated material with a couple of pieces that are actually gold filled.


----------



## damezbullion

if i was him and i knew the answer i would have given it anyone without "sarcasm" included iv been studying my behind of for past couple of months i just needed a simple answers so i haven't got to do a load more research an by the time i found my answer the auction will be over, he hast a valid point at all in my view, i have no experience with rolled gold or eBay, so this question was for someone who has done it, and thanks for the answer, you probably saved my a few quid, now if you dint answer me i probably would of found the calculations bought the gold and found out it wasn't what it was, i sure wish i would of asked in the first place then!


----------



## cnbarr

Hey damez,
LOL, don't take this personally, I grew up watching a lot of British comedy, and when I read your posts I can't but help but recite it with a heavy English accent in my head!!!


----------



## damezbullion

cnbarr said:


> Hey damez,
> LOL, don't take this personally, I grew up watching a lot of British comedy, and when I read your posts I can't but help but recite it with a heavy English accent in my head!!!


lol not at all its ok, im from down south so i got a farmer accent tho its not as strong on me as some of my mates, there proper combine harvester drivers lol


----------



## butcher

I have met a lot of combine drivers in the Midwest, I did not know any of them to be proper. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc

damezbullion said:


> if i was him and i knew the answer i would have given it anyone without "sarcasm" included iv been studying my behind of for past couple of months i just needed a simple answers so i haven't got to do a load more research an by the time i found my answer the auction will be over, he hast a valid point at all in my view, i have no experience with rolled gold or eBay, so this question was for someone who has done it, and thanks for the answer, you probably saved my a few quid, now if you dint answer me i probably would of found the calculations bought the gold and found out it wasn't what it was, i sure wish i would of asked in the first place then!



So how much did the auction end at? Where is a link? Now that it is over someone may be able to tell you what it should have gone for when they actually see the auction and some pictures.
NOBODY could give you a correct answer with the information you gave, I wasn't being sarcastic. 
You don't get it, maybe someday you will.


Notice in your profile the posts per day;

Joined: Fri Jan 11, 2013 12:42 pm
Last visited: Sun Jan 20, 2013 8:05 pm
Total posts: 110
[0.07% of all posts / 12.22 posts per day]

12.22 posts per day is way too many when you should be studying and taking notes, in my opinion.

Compare that to all the moderators to see how high that number is. This isn't school, where every student gets a complete update and all their questions answered. They have all been asked before, and are all in this forum to be looked up. Sorry if that sounds anti social to you, but maybe I am. And maybe you should think about the questions you ask before you ask them. All the red underlined words in your posts gets to be annoying also. If you are going to call me on "sarcasm" those are my points back to you.

Jim


----------



## Palladium

I to notice the post per day number when i ask about the point of that gold thread.


----------



## damezbullion

you all need to get out more! and stop worrying about thing that are nothing to do with you, i try to answer everybody question or have a good crack at it i also try i make my self shown on any subject unlike other members who just comment to have a pop. as are time frames are different also i have a screen full post that has been unread as your all typing when i sleep.
i suggest you back up, im NOT going any where soon, so if you dont like it, dont read it,and refrain yourself from your silly little school boy digs about typing too much
if you cant type more than 2 words a min thats not my problem,learn to keep up!


----------



## nickvc

Damian as a fellow Brit and a fairly longstanding member of the forum I will suggeest you refrain from too much mud slinging at other members, we really don't like it! I can understand your excitement at finding this oh so valuable resource but be aware no one has a right to be here, we are all guests and we conform to the rules set by Noxx and his moderators or leave very rapidly. When you have been here as long as most of the other members on this thread you will see why they give the replies they do, virtually all the questions you have now or in the future have been discussed and many times in most cases, the answers are checked and any misinformation is challenged and discussed in full until a satisfactory result is reached, we have many members here who can run rings round me in refining and chemistry and I listen to what they all have to say and learn virtually every day.
If you wish to remain a member and gain the knowledge you seek id suggest an apology and learn how this forum works, it's very much self help but with support if you do your part and read and learn, to put it into perspective I can't tell you all you need to know and I have owned and run my own refinery and been involved in this business for over 35 years....but these guys can!


----------



## damezbullion

nickvc said:


> Damian as a fellow Brit and a fairly longstanding member of the forum I will suggeest you refrain from too much mud slinging at other members, we really don't like it! I can understand your excitement at finding this oh so valuable resource but be aware no one has a right to be here, we are all guests and we conform to the rules set by Noxx and his moderators or leave very rapidly. When you have been here as long as most of the other members on this thread you will see why they give the replies they do, virtually all the questions you have now or in the future have been discussed and many times in most cases, the answers are checked and any misinformation is challenged and discussed in full until a satisfactory result is reached, we have many members here who can run rings round me in refining and chemistry and I listen to what they all have to say and learn virtually every day.
> If you wish to remain a member and gain the knowledge you seek id suggest an apology and learn how this forum works, it's very much self help but with support if you do your part and read and learn, to put it into perspective I can't tell you all you need to know and I have owned and run my own refinery and been involved in this business for over 35 years....but these guys can!


i cant listen if i dont ask! forum rule does not state the amount of questions i am allowed to ask,i dont care if your from the uk,America or the moon i have a right to ask and the right to defend myself if i feel someone is being invasive! if you study my posts so far instead of going off the assumptions off to seiners "active" members posts you will realize that a lot of my post are from my tutorial section or questions that have had multiple replies in a debate.

i thought forum meant A public meeting place for open discussion?
or is it a public meeting involving a discussion usually among experts and often including audience participation ?

i have nothing else to say on the subject my question was answered a long time ago.
thank you


----------



## jimdoc

damezbullion said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damian as a fellow Brit and a fairly longstanding member of the forum I will suggeest you refrain from too much mud slinging at other members, we really don't like it! I can understand your excitement at finding this oh so valuable resource but be aware no one has a right to be here, we are all guests and we conform to the rules set by Noxx and his moderators or leave very rapidly. When you have been here as long as most of the other members on this thread you will see why they give the replies they do, virtually all the questions you have now or in the future have been discussed and many times in most cases, the answers are checked and any misinformation is challenged and discussed in full until a satisfactory result is reached, we have many members here who can run rings round me in refining and chemistry and I listen to what they all have to say and learn virtually every day.
> If you wish to remain a member and gain the knowledge you seek id suggest an apology and learn how this forum works, it's very much self help but with support if you do your part and read and learn, to put it into perspective I can't tell you all you need to know and I have owned and run my own refinery and been involved in this business for over 35 years....but these guys can!
> 
> 
> 
> i cant listen if i dont ask! forum rule does not state the amount of questions i am allowed to ask,i dont care if your from the uk,America or the moon i have a right to ask and the right to defend myself if i feel someone is being invasive! if you study my posts so far instead of going off the assumptions off to seiners "active" members posts you will realize that a lot of my post are from my tutorial section or questions that have had multiple replies in a debate.
> 
> i thought forum meant A public meeting place for open discussion?
> or is it a public meeting involving a discussion usually among experts and often including audience participation ?
> 
> i have nothing else to say on the subject my question was answered a long time ago.
> thank you
Click to expand...


I would say you are in violation of Harold's Golden Rule;
Wise people talk because they have something to say. Fools talk because they have to say something.
And in violation quite frequently.


You are lucky I don't have the power to ban you, because I am getting tired of you and your nonsense!

Jim


----------



## jimdoc

damezbullion said:


> you all need to get out more! and stop worrying about thing that are nothing to do with you, i try to answer everybody question or have a good crack at it i also try i make my self shown on any subject unlike other members who just comment to have a pop. as are time frames are different also i have a screen full post that has been unread as your all typing when i sleep.
> i suggest you back up, im NOT going any where soon, so if you dont like it, dont read it,and refrain yourself from your silly little school boy digs about typing too much
> if you cant type more than 2 words a min thats not my problem,learn to keep up!



You need to learn punctuation, grammar, and spelling to make your typing readable. Don't you worry about being so fast that no one can keep up with you. There is no language barrier here, it is your complete lack of caring what your words look like in type, that make your posts difficult to read.
Then your nonsensical ramblings make it all the worse. Starting sentences with a capital letter would be a start, but don't stop there.
Slow down, and don't feel the need to comment on everything, before you are no longer here. 

Jim


----------



## damezbullion

jimdoc said:


> damezbullion said:
> 
> 
> 
> you all need to get out more! and stop worrying about thing that are nothing to do with you, i try to answer everybody question or have a good crack at it i also try i make my self shown on any subject unlike other members who just comment to have a pop. as are time frames are different also i have a screen full post that has been unread as your all typing when i sleep.
> i suggest you back up, im NOT going any where soon, so if you dont like it, dont read it,and refrain yourself from your silly little school boy digs about typing too much
> if you cant type more than 2 words a min thats not my problem,learn to keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn punctuation, grammar, and spelling to make your typing readable. Don't you worry about being so fast that no one can keep up with you. There is no language barrier here, it is your complete lack of caring what your words look like in type, that make your posts difficult to read.
> Then your nonsensical ramblings make it all the worse. Starting sentences with a capital letter would be a start, but don't stop there.
> Slow down, and don't feel the need to comment on everything, before you are no longer here.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

feel better? all that for a capital letter, are you threatening me now, as that's against forum rules


----------



## jimdoc

damezbullion said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damezbullion said:
> 
> 
> 
> you all need to get out more! and stop worrying about thing that are nothing to do with you, i try to answer everybody question or have a good crack at it i also try i make my self shown on any subject unlike other members who just comment to have a pop. as are time frames are different also i have a screen full post that has been unread as your all typing when i sleep.
> i suggest you back up, im NOT going any where soon, so if you dont like it, dont read it,and refrain yourself from your silly little school boy digs about typing too much
> if you cant type more than 2 words a min thats not my problem,learn to keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn punctuation, grammar, and spelling to make your typing readable. Don't you worry about being so fast that no one can keep up with you. There is no language barrier here, it is your complete lack of caring what your words look like in type, that make your posts difficult to read.
> Then your nonsensical ramblings make it all the worse. Starting sentences with a capital letter would be a start, but don't stop there.
> Slow down, and don't feel the need to comment on everything, before you are no longer here.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> feel better? all that for a capital letter, are you threatening me now, as that's against forum rules
Click to expand...


My opinion is you should be gone!
I'm done talking to you. You don't get it.
Hope you enjoyed your stay!

Jim


----------



## damezbullion

butcher said:


> I have met a lot of combine drivers in the Midwest, I did not know any of them to be proper. :lol:


so have you been to the uk?


----------



## Palladium

I think i will leave you to your own demise sir!


----------



## glondor

You forgot your capital letter..... just saying.


----------



## joem

glondor said:


> You forgot your capital letter..... just saying.



Mike: Don't make me drive out there and have a talk with you lol
As for the parts buy as low as you can, refine, then see if you make a profit.
As my sig says " It's all learning"


----------



## srlaulis

Lets get rid of this guy and this thread.


----------



## butcher

damezbullion, 
Man, it is looking like you are just putting your foot in your mouth.

I have to admit I have not followed most all of your posts, I soon found them very hard to read, and usually just asking silly questions, or talking to be talking.

I took it, as you were young, new, and excited.

But the way you have spoken to our senior members is disturbing, the same guy's who could help you learn.

This is unacceptable behavior.

I believe you need to take a break, think about what you post, spend some time studying, and spend some time learning, instead of trying to teach, or trying to be the center of attention, or trying to run the show.

When you start to become a problem for the forum, you will no longer be on this forum.
And after what I have read here, you sir, are becoming problems, and are disrupting the forum.

You have a choice now, as well as do I.
It is my Hope we will both make the right choice.

I suggest you only open your mouth enough to apologize, and then shut it, and start to study, and think about what you say, so that when you do speak it has meaning. 

Otherwise you leave me with only one option to help settle the problem.


Note: I see you have 129 posts in less than a month, I expect to see 130 (the post with the sincere apology), and then if you wish to learn begin studying, and listening.


----------



## damezbullion

there will be no apology from me, ill leave it here only for the sake that i respect a member or 2 in this thread, i suggest seiner members keep there snobby comments to them self's if they do like the reply! 
there is no limits on posts, and most posts are in my own threads.
"the same guy who could heplp you learn" the same guy who told me to somewhere else to learn 
and believe me, banning me from this forum for "personal reason", would be a big mistake!


----------



## butcher

He made a choice, which made my choice too easy.

damezbullion had about 35 different IP addresses, I do not know if he had some kind of program generating these or what , all these IP's have been added to the banned from forum list, I have a feeling he may try something here as in his profile he posted lock picking as a hobby, and may try something, possibly logging in with a new name.

P.S. There was nothing personal, or for personal reasons, in the decision made, and I feel damezbullion is the one who made the mistake with his last two comments, one of which I deleted.


----------



## Palladium

You did right Butcher. He will be back but it's easy enough to spot his personality and attitude.


----------



## oldgeek

Funny, after you have been here for a while, you can see it coming from almost the first post.
I wonder if he is not just a past "member" here to stir things up. Seems to have a familiar mentality.


----------



## jimdoc

Thanks for banning this guy, he is a guy that can go fill up space on some other forum. He was just an accident waiting to happen with this hobby. Sadly he will probably start his own refining website or forum, because he thinks he knows it all. 

When I saw his Youtube videos, I knew his chance of remaining a member here was zero. His chances weren't really too good before I saw those videos either.

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner

butcher said:


> I have a feeling he may try something here as in his profile he posted lock picking as a hobby, and may try something, possibly logging in with a new name.


Hmmm... 35 different IP addresses... I wouldn't be surprised to see something like a Denial-of-Service (DoS) Attack or something similar. Something to watch for.

So if everyone who got the "You've been banned permanently" message thinks their heart fluttered, just be aware you could see other forum downtime if he decides to be vindictive.

Dave


----------



## srlaulis

Something tells me he is not educated enough to know how to orchestrate a DoS or Brute Force attack. However, I am. (I minored in Cyber Security)  Conversely, I know how to prevent one, so if any assistance is needed, shoot me a pm.


----------



## nickvc

I'm sorry guys I did try to defuse the situation but unfortunately Damian seemed to be better than all of us and know better than all our assembled mentors... It makes me sad to see anyone banned when there is so much available here on the forum with the right attitude with help and support to boot.


----------



## srlaulis

Damian wasn't paying attention to the road signs when he was driving. That is why he drove himself off a cliff. Jimdoc nailed it on the head when he said: 

"Sounds like you haven't studied the forum enough to me. 
You should be learning how to figure out things for yourself, and it has all been discussed on the forum before. So the search button is where to "ask" your questions. Your question will not get you any correct answer here because it is too vague, and you can't ask about every Ebay auction you find anyway, that will get old real quick."

That was the first sign that would have shown him an answer to his question. He got sound advice from a senior member of this forum. What else could you ask for? However, instead of taking a hint like a big boy, he continued to carry on. This is not school for children, as jimdoc even said:

"This isn't school, where every student gets a complete update and all their questions answered. They have all been asked before, and are all in this forum to be looked up."

That was the second sign. See to me those are signs. I spent 8 years in the Army, part of a combat infantry battalion. When a senior member gives you advice or pointers, you take them gratefully, despite the presentation. That is part of being on the bottom of the food chain. When you are on the bottom of the food chain, you use your ears more than your mouth...period.

I could tell off the bat that Damian wasn't doing his homework, just by the type of questions and conversations he was engaging in. When everyone recommends reading Hoke, it is for a reason. Truly the majority of basic knowledge of this craft lies in her book. Everything else is the more detailed aspects of the craft.

He had plenty of warning and should have known better from the start. I wouldn't worry about it Nick. 8)


----------



## kellyb

No your right you could never block me, my ip changes every 15 minuets, you would have to block every one, as for dos id run circles round you, and this forum doesn't need a brute force attack i can just catch all the traffic and get the administrators md5 hash code,bit of tweaking here and there and wolla iv the administrator password, childs play, im very fluent on my computers believe me, but no, im not taking this opportunity to take vengeance, but ill use it just to simply say that i do apologize, maybe i was little out of line, i cant help saying how it is sometimes, but thats me, maybe jimcoc's name should be in green if hes sooo important!
no hard feelings,

DamezBullioN

p.s no post were deleted whatsoever, there was no need to lie to make you decision worthy!


----------



## Geo

im afraid i may have a hand in that. i had been coaching Damien for over a month and explained the best i could about the workings of the forum. there was very little i could say or do once he joined. from the first couple of post, i could tell he was not going to be a good fit with the forum. he never made me feel he would react the way he did. he was always polite and respectful. i hate to see a young man with his enthusiasm throw away an opportunity to learn this craft from some of the best minds in the field.


----------



## Geo

Damien, these are really good people. they are very protective of one another and any thing that can be perceived as an attack from a newcomer is squashed. i try to never speak out of turn. every time i log in, i take on the attitude of being in school because thats exactly what it is. posting excessively before doing your home work makes everyone question your competency.


----------



## butcher

concerning
DamezBullioN
Kellyb

Hacking is against the law, as well as threatening to disrupt this forum, or destruction of others property. 

This really shows me how childish this individual is, thinking that with his threats he can get another chance and we somehow would accept an apology.

I was willing to give him every chance, He blew it, and has proven he is nothing but a spoiled Brat, that needed his butt whipped, and actually still needs it now at his age (some people do not seem to grow up).

This only reinforces in my mind, his banning him is the best for the forum.

Kellyb has been banned also for his threats to disrupt the forum, and threatening to illegally Hack, if he is not given his way, with intention of destruction to others property, an illegal act.

He may soon find himself in jail if he keeps this up, and does not grow up.

With what He has said on open forum he just put his foot further in his mouth, he is also leaving evidence, with his threats of illegal activity if he does not get his way.

This is sad someone should have taught him better when He was growing up.


----------



## srlaulis

Sounds like someone just got a Wikipedia degree. We know what part of the world you live in, more precisely what country. Finding you would be as easy as finding my left foot. 

"Catch all the traffic and and get the administrators md5 hash code"......Yeah right.

This is my last post, in regards to anything about you. Grow up, and move on. We are adults here and this is not your forum. The consensus is you are not welcome here, so it would be better if you find another forum. But with your latest statement, I am on to you and will be watching closely.


----------



## MysticColby

I used to have a dsl router that would only connect to the internet when it was needed (sort of like dial-up dsl... it sucked). anyways, it would have a new IP every time it connected. You don't have to be tech-savvy to have a changing IP. It makes it scary to know about that and ban someone: what if someone else has a changing IP, and they happen to change to one that's banned? - also, as he demonstrated, IP banning doesn't always do much good.


----------



## modtheworld44

noxx

How about using an ACL thats mac address based.You could send out a site wide email requesting all members summit there mac address so that you can further secure the site and any one not on that list will definitely not be able to access the site period,and make it a new requirement to join the forum that way if some one needs banning you can just remove there mac address from the list and they would be permanently locked out.Unless they went through the trouble of replacing there NIC card in the computer there using. 



modtheworld44


----------



## srlaulis

It is all part of the good fight. It is highly unlikely that one of our good standing members would get an IP that was on the banned list if he or she had the same type of IP renewal lease time, as Damian claims to have. There are massive amounts of IP combinations right now. Especially with IPv6 in the works. Every member of this forum could routinely get banned for years, and I don't think we would come close to a situation like that happening. However, lets say it did. If the member didn't do anything to deserve a ban and it was a simple error, one email to an administrator and the problem would be solved. 

Right now, for all we know, Damian could have walked down to the nearest open Wifi spot and created an account. We really don't know. As far as his other claims of being able to perform a DoS or Brute Force attack on GRF; highly unlikely. I won't elaborate on the hows and whys, for I don't want to write any instruction manual for the wrong people to read.

Modtheworld44, that is a very good option. That definitely would make it harder to replicate an account.


----------



## Woodworker1997

Modtheworld44,

I have never used my PC to access the forum. I have only used my smart phone. Would your suggestion work with my phone? I know the MAC addres of my home router but not my phone.

Derek


----------



## resabed01

modtheworld44 said:


> noxx
> 
> How about using an ACL thats mac address based.You could send out a site wide email requesting all members summit there mac address so that you can further secure the site and any one not on that list will definitely not be able to access the site period,and make it a new requirement to join the forum that way if some one needs banning you can just remove there mac address from the list and they would be permanently locked out.Unless they went through the trouble of replacing there NIC card in the computer there using.
> 
> modtheworld44




Just tryin to think about how that would work for me. I access the site from several different points.... my home PC, 2 laptops I use for work, my BlackBerry, the wife's tablet and so on.
It would make it difficult for guys like me that move around a lot.


----------



## modtheworld44

Woodworker1997 said:


> Modtheworld44,
> 
> I have never used my PC to access the forum. I have only used my smart phone. Would your suggestion work with my phone? I know the MAC addres of my home router but not my phone.
> 
> Derek



Woodworker1997

Yes it would work,any device that has wifi has a mac address because that is basically the wifi cards internal serial number and without a mac address your wifi wouldn't work right.




resabed01 said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> noxx
> 
> How about using an ACL thats mac address based.You could send out a site wide email requesting all members summit there mac address so that you can further secure the site and any one not on that list will definitely not be able to access the site period,and make it a new requirement to join the forum that way if some one needs banning you can just remove there mac address from the list and they would be permanently locked out.Unless they went through the trouble of replacing there NIC card in the computer there using.
> 
> modtheworld44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tryin to think about how that would work for me. I access the site from several different points.... my home PC, 2 laptops I use for work, my BlackBerry, the wife's tablet and so on.
> It would make it difficult for guys like me that move around a lot.
Click to expand...


resabed01

You would supply Noxx with all the mac addresses of those devices.My home network is set with an ACL this same way stops people from being able to get to my network even if they break through my encryption, because they're not on the list and it will automatically kick them if they're mac address doesn't match up.



modtheworld44


----------



## joem

I don't think noxx would have enough time to enter almost 20,000 members?
Mods do an excellent job at what they do.


----------



## mjgraham

I agree the mods do a good job, a MAC list would be hard to do, normally in a routed IP the MAC of the IP is the last hop of the router the packet came from, your MAC gets replaced with the router's MAC and so on down the line, of course that is in an Ethernet network and changing your MAC is easy enough, a one liner in Linux Windows a little more. I could be wrong about the first part been a while since routing class.


----------



## g_axelsson

mjgraham said:


> I agree the mods do a good job, a MAC list would be hard to do, normally in a routed IP the MAC of the IP is the last hop of the router the packet came from, your MAC gets replaced with the router's MAC and so on down the line, of course that is in an Ethernet network and changing your MAC is easy enough, a one liner in Linux Windows a little more. I could be wrong about the first part been a while since routing class.


I'll second that. The MAC address is only local to your local net, one switch (hop) away and it will be replaced with the MAC address of the switch.
It will just not work.

Göran


----------



## butcher

I have no clue about computers and much of what is being discussed.

Troublemakers are normally those with a bone to pick, because they have been banned, when they come back to cause trouble they normally have to sign up as a new member with a new name, and if an old IP was banned a different computer or IP.

What if we could we have some type of a way to filter new members, or a simple way to watch for the suspicious new member (who may be the member banned), also when these guys want to come back and create havoc, I feel once it becomes too much work, or they get bored they give up and go onto some thing else, slowing down there ability to just sign up and continue the fight may deter many, maybe a door that can be closed to new members long enough to clean up a mess, and then maybe able to see who is coming through the door (like a suspicious character sneaking into the store to create trouble), or a greeting room where members are met and welcomed before the mix with the general public, where they could not just signup and continue a fight.


----------



## its-all-a-lie

Could the forum be locked so that no new members are accepted for a short period of time immediately after someone is banned? I dont think someone would come back a couple days later because by then they have gotten over being banned and they will simply move on down the line and forget about it. I think locking the forum for 2-3 days would stop alot of the repeat offenders in their tracks as they would not know why they could not join and would give up the fight after a few tries. I dont know how many new members join each day but i dont think there are more than a couple per day, if that. Just a thought...


----------



## Geo

a 1 week waiting period before new members can post may work as well. that should give them enough time to read the first couple of chapters in Hoke's book before they can post questions or comments. new member can be provided a link and a warning to have read enough to post serious questions instead of " i put alot of different stuff in this here jug and poured yay much of this here liquid stuff on top of it.now its turned neon pink, what is this stuff?"


----------



## nickvc

Geo said:


> a 1 week waiting period before new members can post may work as well. that should give them enough time to read the first couple of chapters in Hoke's book before they can post questions or comments. new member can be provided a link and a warning to have read enough to post serious questions instead of " i put alot of different stuff in this here jug and poured yay much of this here liquid stuff on top of it.now its turned neon pink, what is this stuff?"




Oh shucks that sounds like my normal processing Geo :shock: :lol:


----------



## srlaulis

You know that is a good idea Geo. I would say two weeks though. Disable the option to post and force new members to read. I like it.


----------



## vyper

I've been here a year almost and have a whopping 31 posts. But then again I've read almost every post old and new and trying to absorb as much as I can. I have bought some supposed 14k gold filled items from ebay that I would like to process but will wait till warmer weather. Bought 70 grams worth figure if my calculations are correct should yield 2 grams of gold give or take. Spent 30ish dollars on the items total. So if they are true will be a good return if not it will be a good learning experience and I will never buy from them again.

Geo- You got neon pink solution? Huh.. Mine turned out sky blue orange. Must not have done it right. Oh now what do I do? Should I add more of this here powder and mix it all up with this here aluminum pipe? :twisted:


----------



## glondor

You gotta plug the aluminum pipe in first. This forces the "microgold" to trans mutate to a beautiful form. this works for all neon pink or sky blue orange solutions. But, you skipped a step, You must wave a turkey feather over the beaker twice, not once or three times, twice, Then (this is important) you must leave the solution for the amount of time it takes to wax the cat, so I suggest you go wax the cat, then you insert the ALUMINUM STAFF OF NOBILITY.

You will instantly see sparks, smoke, and a vigorous reaction. This is the microgold being mutated into "teenager gold" . This gold you must watch with care, as if you don't it will not do what you want and "wander off" to do its own thing. A trick I found is to play loud hip hop music, as it seems to get the "teenager" gold to stay together to form the massive micro gold carpet of purple. Once you have the purple carpet, you are on your way to riches and fame. 

Don't forget your personal chant. 

Other than that I think you are on the right track. Let us know of your yield! and don't forget to like us on Facebook, Tweet your results and visit my ebay store. Turkey feathers are on sale this week. 

Happy micron hunting Maerlin.


(WOW am i ever in a goofy mood)


----------



## Palladium

My question is not about the process because i understand that part. My question would be what type of wax to use for the cat. Would that be Paraffin wax, Carnauba wax, or just plain Beeswax. I don't want to get that far and mess it all up. Not to mention the emotional stress this puts kitty under!


----------



## glondor

Palladium, Very important question indeed. You can access that information in my new book, MICRON GOLD IN MY SOUP available from my website. Cat waxing and many other important processes are covered. I really encourage you to purchase this guide, as it covers so many things we need to know for metal recovery. Cat waxing is covered in the chapter "Purple to Gold" in 22 easy incantations. I will tell you>>>>>Carnuba is a no no for cat waxing.


----------



## rewalston

Something that I've learned from first hand experience with cat waxing. If you choose to wax your cat you have one very important procedure to do before hand. You MUST carefully wrap said cat in a towel and trim it's claws before any waxing can commence. I found this out the hard way, now all my cats have trimmed claws for re-waxing as needed.

Rusty


----------



## tek4g63

Cat waxing huh?

That must be from the fabled lost chapter of Hoke's book. 

I wish that I would have known about this years ago. I've probably thrown away millions of dollars in purple gold!


----------



## Woodworker1997

Glondor, I would think you should have been reading Hoak. I truly believe you have been playing wayyyyy!! To many video games! :lol:


----------



## vyper

Glondor - couple of questions

1. Should the aluminum pipe be plugged into a 110 or 220v socket?
2. If I dont have a turkey feather will a feather from a Dodo work just as well?
3. Would turtle wax work or should I use a body wax on the cat? <Here kitty kitty>
4. Have you tried playing opera to the "teenager gold" and if so what effect did it have on it? I've had some good experiences playing Heavy Metal, created a mosh pit of sorts but my carpet came out black and blue not purple.

Oh and I Tweeted your ebay store on my Facebook. Hope you dont mind.

Scott


----------



## niteliteone

glondor said:


> You gotta plug the aluminum pipe in first.
> (Big Snip)
> Happy micron hunting Maerlin.
> 
> (WOW am i ever in a goofy mood)



Glondor,
Do you by chance live in one of those areas that have allowed use of that medical (snicker) Marijuana stuff ???


----------

